# The TORTOISE, issue 2 available now



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 15, 2013)

http://turtleconservancy.org/magazine/

This is a really good magazine. It's like Carl Sagan was into tortoises, not astronomy, told through various authors.

Not to be confused with other publications that might have the subtitle "How I spent NGO money for my last turtle vacation"

the Tortoise has a human interest aspect to the stories, it puts people in the context of the conservation message, and it has lots of images. It is NOT dry science, but wet life.

Will


----------

